# The Elder Scrolls Online will have monthly subscriptions



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*The Elder Scrolls Online will have monthly subscriptions*

Subscription models seem to be going extinct, but that hasn’t stopped Zenimax Online and Bethesda from announcing that The Elder Scrolls Online will require a flat monthly fee to play.










“We’re building a game with the freedom to play – alone or with your friends – as much as you want,” said Zenimax Studios president Matt Firor in an interview with Gamestar. A game with meaningful and consistent content – one packed with hundreds of hours of gameplay that can be experienced right away and one that will be supported with premium customer support.” 

As is standard practice you’ll get 30 days of full access included in the box. But after that you’ll have to pay in return for unlimited game-time.

It’s a strange move given the prevalence of free-to-play. “The Elder Scrolls games are all about allowing the player to go where they want, be who they want, and do what they want,” Firor said. “We feel that putting pay gates between the player and content at any point in game ruins that feeling of freedom, and just having one small monthly fee for 100% access to the game fits the IP and the game much better than a system where you have to pay for features and access as you play.”

The basic monthly charge will be $14.99/€12.99/£8.99, but players can “expect some discounts if you buy multiple months at a time.”

Source: VG24/7


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

Game looks great, but I'm not the MMO type. I can play for a few days, then put it up for a few weeks then come back and continue where I left off. I don't like the subscription fees. That's just my play style, I guess.

But, with the monthly fee, are they also going to have micro transactions? Having both would completely kill it for me. I like to earn new in game items and not pay for them if I'm already paying monthly... This might be the one that gets me into an MMO. At least for a couple months.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I got my first MMO and it was WoW. It was so addicting, I finally had to quit playing any type of online game whatsoever. They did not call it Warcrack for nothing...

Think I will check this one out though - at least read up on it anyway!


----------

